# HAPPY EASTER to ALL !!!



## Mzyla (Apr 2, 2012)

Easter brings the best surprises, 
Baby chicks and buds in bloom 
And Spring sunshine 
That fills your room.

Only God could have remembered,
Through the winter, cold and gray,
How to renew the earth with beauty
And give us the Easter Day.

Wishing you a Blessed Easter Season


----------



## Fierlin (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy easter to you too. 

Although it's autumn here, so it has a decidedly different atmosphere.


----------

